# Theatre Broadcasts at Cinemas



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

People in the UK might be interested that the Royal Shakespeare Company is broadcasting "Loves Labours Lost" this Wednesday 11th February. I have been to these broadcasts and they are very good.


----------

